
Of Meat and Men: The Story of Two Pitmasters (2012) - applecore
http://www.texasmonthly.com/food/of-meat-and-men/
======
jhwhite
Really cool to read about Aaron's start. I've just started smoking meat this
year and it's a fun hobby. How many other hobbies do you get to eat when
you're done!

I'm still trying to get a consistent cook, but I've already found a couple of
variables to control for. And I've had one cookout where a couple of people
told me they thought it was restaurant quality.

A friend owns a restaurant and said if the laws here weren't overly strict on
buyint outside pre-cooked product he would buy from me to sell in his
restaurant.

~~~
pstuart
You should definitely subscribe to /r/charcuterie.

Why not do a partnership with the friend - do it in/for the restaurant and
scale it out to a separate business once you have everybody hooked?

~~~
jhwhite
I'm subbed to /r/smoking. I'll check out charcuterie

------
bbqqqq
Big Central TX BBQ fan here.

For those in Texas, it's not very well known but the family running Kreuz
Market (mentioned in the article) opened a new location recently, in Bryan TX,
90mn North west of Houston.

And for the readers in the Seattle area, I recommend Jack's BBQ on Airport Way
S. It's owned and operated by a Texan native (former Microsoft employee* ).
Their brisket isn't bad!

* for the overlap between tech and BBQ :)

